# 2002 Sentra GXE



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

I have a 2002 Sentra GXE and am looking to make some modifications to the interior. Like possibly adding a touch screen or some type of interface for an mp3 player and or GPS system. Does anyone know of any good sites or maybe give some advice . This will be my 1st car mod, so any info is helpful. Thanks : )


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.thezeb.com or www.crutchfield.com

those alpine DIN units with the screen that comes out are really nice


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

B15 Chassis is where this belongs!


----------

